# First Project



## Ralph (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres a clip of my first try at machining. It aint pretty, but it runs.  http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x203/pookiedad/?action=view&current=1b8b59c3.flv


----------



## wareagle (Jul 18, 2007)

Ralph, that's not a bad first try!  The way I see it is if one were always improving one's skills, then the next project would be better than the previous one; which means that the very first would be the worst.  We all strated from somewhere, and by looking at that I would say you are ahead of the curve.

There are machinists (amature or pro) that have started with a project and not finsihed it or it wound up in the scrap bin (_okay there is at least one - me_).  You have something to be proud of there.  Good work!


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2007)

I've NEVER thrown a project in the scrap bin!





OK wait.  Let me define NEVER......   

Little note Ralph,  when you _do_ throw the  in a scrap bin I've found it's 
helpful to keep the metals seperated.  :wink:


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ralph said:
			
		

> Heres a clip of my first try at machining. It aint pretty, but it runs.  http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x203/pookiedad/?action=view&current=1b8b59c3.flv



I would be proud to build one that runs that good. Nice job.


----------



## Rookie machinist (Aug 1, 2007)

rake60 said:
			
		

> I've NEVER thrown a project in the scrap bin!



Thats not the scrap bin its "new material for future projects."


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heck, that little engine sounds good.

Have some pre-made parts for later engines myself.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 2, 2007)

Heres a couple more installments from junk. The steamless is for the grandkids to play with as they're too young to play with air or steam. But they are learning the mechanical end of things.


----------

